# Due this month or next?



## R Ranch (Apr 24, 2011)

First off let me just say Hello From Texas! 
This is my first post, I love this forum, It's rocks! Ok, so our Doe Sparkles ran with a buck the last week of November, and the last week of December,so we are pretty sure she is pregnant,just don't know if she is due in a week or in a month! I know some of you experts can tell by looking at pics,so we took some(they are not the best,she was not in the mood to pose)but I hope they are good enough.
Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## R Ranch (Apr 24, 2011)

Try again...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 

How long has she had her udder looked like that? Mine kinda all got a udder for the last month before kidding and a few days before it really filled in.


----------



## R Ranch (Apr 24, 2011)

Her udder has looked like that for a couple weeks.I am thinking she is due next month.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome from W. Washington state! She sure is a cutie... and she looks a fair way along.. I'll put my money on this month (???)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

By the way... love the pink cowboy (goat-boy?) boots in the background..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When the udder begins to fill.. it is usually a month... month and a 1/2.. til due date... :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine is due in 6 weeks and I just noticed that an udder has started this weekend. I know all are different but I would bet this month. Of course this is my first kidding. lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm guessing sometime in the next few weeks? She's very very pretty! Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome from Southern Delaware! :wave: 

I would think you have a few more weeks before she kids.


----------



## R Ranch (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the Welcomes. Here is the first kid she had for us, don't know the buck as we bought her 2 months from due date.

Socks - she has blue eyes (this was a while ago when born, not a recent picture)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute.... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

She is abeautiful doe...look at all that color!

My guess is next month sometime.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is so pretty! And so is last years kid! Good luck with her. :wink:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome from New Mexico! Since she isn't a first freshener, her udder might fill fast. I have a doe whose udder never stopped looking like that and she is starting to fill up more today, she is due any day, Saturday is 150, but she has always kidded a couple days early. I guess that means I don't have an opinion about when. She is pretty, though, and so it that baby.

Jan


----------

